# Isle of Man TT 2014



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello.
We are hoping to go to next years TT for at least the race fortnight, maybe a couple of weeks either side to allow for easier/ cheaper crossings.
I would be grateful for any advice or tips, when to book and what camping is available. Wild camping is not a problem for us, is it acceptable in the IOM. 
We have an 8m. length motorhome is this ok to take over? 
Are there places we can park around the course during the races?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Check the ferry prices, you may change your mind.

This reply from the Steam Packet Company to an RVOC poster:

Thank you for your email. 
T.T 2014 has been bookable since the 27th May 2013, passenger’s pay a deposit and an invoice is then sent out in November, the final balance is required by the 28th February 2014.
I have checked availability on and around the dates that you have requested but unfortunately all sailings are now fully booked, however any bookings not paid for in full by the 28th February will cancelled and the space re-sold, these bookings will go ‘live’ on the 10th March 2014. 
Fares for T.T 2014 have not yet been released, passenger pay a deposit, £40.00 per vehicle, an invoice is then sent out in November with the final payment required by the 28th February, based on the fares for T.T 2013 a motor home 11meter’s in length and with 2 passengers the was approximately £750.00 return.

Bigger than yours, but gives an idea of price.

Ian


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

With a van that size, the only 'Wild Camping' as such will be on the Claddaghs(?) under Sulby Glen. You could try requesting a permit for Ramsey Sea front(by the Park) from Tourist office Ramsey Town Hall well in advance (they will need copy of your van insurance) but I guess your chances are fairly slim as a limited number are issued. Whatever you decide, do it soon.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Lots of wild camping. Sulby isn't wild. Rue Point, lots of roadside places. Yes will be expensive and you will only be able to come from Heysham, not Liverpool (weight restrictions on the floating landing stage)

Come a few days before practice week and leave a few days after the end of TT and the fare will be half what is quoted

Parking will be a pain around the course with a big MH, you could do with a toad, scooter or bike

I have an itinerary, around the IOM I can do updates on.

Booking campsites go through the Tourism booking site. I will post a link, or search IOM on here and find the last one I posted

Here's the link to the last IOM topic with links to the accommodation website listing all the sites and my sight seeing itinerary

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-143161-.html

Please contact me and I will see if I can assist. Amongst other things I am a trustee of MNH (Manx Museum and National Trust) and should be able to sort out things to go see, guides, special trip ideas (reciprocal admission at MNH sites for NT and EH members plus CADW etc)


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all, Thanks to you all for your comments.
I phoned the Steam Packet today enquiring about crossing on either the 21st 22nd or 23rd May and returning either 11 12 13 June. Apparently they are fully booked on all crossings. The earliest crossing I could get going to Douglas would be Friday 6th June, which as we all know is the final day. 
I was told. If there any cancellations or pre-bookings not taken, they will be released in March 2014. It's a bit frustrating. 
Frank


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi FranknJan

Have just seen your post as we've been away. My advice would be to keep ringing in March...every day! We got our motorhome in March this year and had already booked the car the previous year. I literally rang every day for almost two weeks and ended up very very lucky. 
We booked for next year before we came home this year.

We had the same for the Manx GP...could not get on the ferry for anything, well we could get over but not back in time for me to go back to work. Unfortunately Steam Racket have all of us road racing fans over a barrel and the prices shoot up around any race events. It isn't a cheap fortnight!

Keep trying  

Btw, Peel Harbour is good for wild camping but if you have no other means of transport you will 'lose' your space as soon as you move!


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Celcat. 
Thanks for your comments.
You may or not be, aware of a new ferry company who is trying very hard to break the Steam Packet monopoly. Ellan Vannin is proposing to start trading at the end of this year. When they do start it will surely have an affect on steam packet fares.
I have registered an interest via their web site. It also shows reports of meetings that have already taken place.
I wish them well. It will benefit TT race fans.
Frank.

Below is a reply I had from them.

Thank you for your interest and your comments. You have been added to our mailing list for news/updates 
We are not taking bookings just yet (hopefully December 2013) but if you would like to follow us on Facebook or on our website. More announcements will be made accordingly.

https://www.facebook.com/EllanVanninLine
http://www.ellan-vannin-line.com or http://www.ellan-vannin-line.com

Thanks in advance
Amanda

ELLAN VANNIN LINE


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, I did know of them but hadn't thought of emailing them so have just done that.

Our tickets cost £456 last year and if they are aiming for 25% cheaper we will be very happy!!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

They (EVL) are never going to get going. Its all very odd. it wont bring down prices and they wont be able to carry vehicles as they cant use the link span in Douglas.

Their business model is, apparently, a clapped out freighter, 32 years old, to carry freight and to crane off or side load off at Douglas (only some states of tide suitable) and for TT to put people on a fast craft and send their bikes/vehicles on the freighter, separately.

If they arrive, which as indicated above is very unlikely, they will push fares down temporarily and bankrupt the Steam packet which we have to use all year around. Its happened before. The last time was Manx Line in the late 1970's early 1980's and then another firm set up with a cheap charter and low paid eastern European crews, freight only, to carry one freight company and one shopping supermarkets supplies until they could blackmail cheaper freight rates, at the expense of everyone else

You may wish to try Regency Travel in Douglas to book the boat tickets for you. I'm a director. They may be able to do something for you. No promises, mind


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

I've used Regency Travel before and have found them polite and helpful, however, they get their spaces from Steam Packet so no difference in booking. 

It is just very annoying that Steam Packet put their prices up as soon as any bike racing is on. It is going to get to the stage where the true fans won't be able to afford to go over as it is not a cheap two weeks by any means.

I understand that EVL may well be competition for Steam Packet, but bankrupt it? I really can't see that happening. Maybe, just maybe Steam Packet will drop their prices a bit? 
(Serving decent priced food and drinks would be too much to ask!)

(Btw, you live on a stunningly beautiful island!)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It's like trains and planes, ferries price based on demand. They could double the already extortionate cost and still be full. 

The freight subsidises passenger and vehicle fares 48 weeks of the year. Take half thevfreight away, which is what EVL want to do all year round and the cream of the passenger traffic with a boat chartered in for a month for TT and the steam packet will have to raise fares

It's our lifeline

Fares now adjusted for inflation are less than in the 1970's and we get more sailings all year round than we did then

It's just happened to the Channel Islands. They had one roro service doing passengers and freight all year round and then two fair weather sea cats. A lot of freight was carried by Renouf, who went bust three weeks ago

The steam packet is owned by a bankrupt Portuguese bank, who took the shares from the previous owners who couldn't service the loans they took out to purchase it


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

its a joke

trying to find a decent price for an 8.3 MH to IOM

Can fly and book a hotel, rent a car and have change for the money that they're asking!

F* rediculous

:x


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

aikidoamigo said:


> its a joke
> 
> trying to find a decent price for an 8.3 MH to IOM
> 
> ...


Book a hotel??? Now???

Which year are you trying to book for?

I'd have thought they were all booked up for this year - this time, last year.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Fortunately I live on Isle of Man. Son and mates booked their bikes on Steam Packet last October but could only get Practice week for this year. Other friends tried at Xmas to book a car but have had to resort to flying over , but managed to get TT week. Flights were getting fully booked then. They will stay with me so no extra costs. With 12,000 punters coming across to this small Island for a trip of a lifetime you need to think ahead, at least 12 months. If you can get over you will love it. Start booking now for 2015.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

and now our MH is gone we have space on the drive and an external hook up point going free if anyone wants to take up the offer


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Been over for the last two years or TT and MGP(or whatever they are calling it) and haven't paid more than £250 for van +2. I did book early and I did take a month for each visit.
Although there are a lot less visitors / atmosphere for the MGP the events / racing are just as good, in my opinion, with the large Sunday celebration at Jurby worth going over for, by itself. 

Compared with events like Le Mans and the British GP, even at the price you've been quoted, it's still good value.

You won't get a hire or hotel for the TT this year if you book now. 

No problems getting a permit to camp on Ramsey North Prom. Just look out for the GAS man if you have a dog.


----------

